# P.M. question



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

how do I go about sending and recieving a P.M. thanks


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You need to set your preferences first so you can send and allow PM's.

Go to User Control Panel>Board Preferences tab>select "YES" to allow messages>Submit

To send:

Go to User Control Panel>Click on Private Messages tab>Add Member (who you want to send a message)>Give message a Subject Title>Type Message>Submit

Or:

Click on the little PM square below a members username>type message>submit.

To recieve a message:

Click on new message/s near the top of the page next to User Control Panel.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks sawsman!


----------

